# medical job in dubai - please help



## aussiedoc (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm a female doctor from Sydney, Australia and would appreciate any help in finding a job in Dubai. I have 8 years of experience and am 12 months from finishing specialty training in nephrology (kidneys). I have tried recruiters online but do not have enough experience for them to place me. I have also tried emailing the human resource departments at some of the hospitals with no success.

Do you have any advice about other ways to find a medical job from overseas?
Does anyone know whether recruitment for medical positions occurs year round? 
Are there locum positions available?
How long can I expect a contract to be and what is an average salary for a doctor with similar experience?

Many thanks for any replies. 
(And sorry to those who replied to my previous message - I am new to this sort of thing and thought I should have a more specific title after browsing many threads)


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

In UAE there are seven emirates , for medical job purposes you can divide them into three categories:
1) Dubai
2) Abu Dhabi
3) Northern Emirates

Dubai: Department of Health and Medical Sciences ( DOHMS) is responsible for issuance of practice license.

Abu Dhabi: Ministry of Health ( MOH) for Abu Dhabi Only

Northern Emirates : Ministry of Health ( MOH) office at Dubai- Bur Dubai


Steps: You need a valid license from any of the above given department to practice in respective states.

Without having the license you are not allowed to work and no employer / recruitment agency will entertain you.

In Dubai world's best hospitals are situated , they also have medical city. One two world renowned hospitals are also in northern states like RAK hospital etc.

Abudhabi is the capital of UAE having all premium services including Medical.


For Salary I cant guide you its upto your experience and specialization.


As an Australian educated person I think that you may be exempted from medical test to get the licence but may be they require Viva. 

I will check and reconfirm you.

Best of Luck















aussiedoc said:


> Hi, I'm a female doctor from Sydney, Australia and would appreciate any help in finding a job in Dubai. I have 8 years of experience and am 12 months from finishing specialty training in nephrology (kidneys). I have tried recruiters online but do not have enough experience for them to place me. I have also tried emailing the human resource departments at some of the hospitals with no success.
> 
> Do you have any advice about other ways to find a medical job from overseas?
> Does anyone know whether recruitment for medical positions occurs year round?
> ...


----------



## lily (Jul 15, 2008)

hi iam a doc also hope you can pm me


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

lily said:


> hi iam a doc also hope you can pm me


Sorry If you addressed to me , I didnt get your message . ( Sorry my English is not very good).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aussiedoc

All doctors here have to pass an examination before they can work , but that is arranged after you have been offered a position. Your licence is renewed annually.

I suggest you look at the Healthcare City website. This is an area with many new hospitals and I understand that many are taking on staff. Otherwise I suggest you google for lists of hospitals in Dubai and approach them directly, preferably by telephone. recruitment is year round. Salaries vary hugely dependent on experience, specialties and (sadly) origin.

www.dhhc.ae


-


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

I will try to summarize the procedures and options :

You can apply for the license though

1.
a) Employer
b) Self Sponsorship

a) Employer

To go through this option , you have to first arrange job in medical centers . Your employer will furnish your documents for license. 

To get a job , its better to visit dubai , if you have some specialization then you will get the job easily. The names addresses are all available on net .


b) Self Sponsorship. It is good to take license first and then apply. the chances and options will increase . Especially those who are not from Europe / USA / Australia , this option is essential.

2. Documentation

-Completed application form with completed declaration by Private Health Care Facility including their official stamp 

OR

-Completed application form for self sponsor 

* Current and up to date detailed resume with 5 passport photographs
* Passport and Visa (Residence or Visit) – valid and current
* High school leaving certificate. This is not a strict requirement for Physicians, Dentists and pharmacists
* Professional qualifications – Certificate/ Diploma/ Degree/ Post Graduate
* Transcript of professional training – must include theory and clinical hours
* Practicing Professional License – valid and current from home country
* A certificate of ‘Good Standing’/ Registration or License from each country where you have been employed to meet minimum requirement of 2 years experience post internship .



3 Requirements : ( I am mentioning only for General Practitioner for Consultant Specialist requirements are higher)

* You have successfully completed and hold an accredited recognized primary medical qualification in your own country. ( Accredited means from country under World Health Organization -WHO list)
* You have successfully completed and can demonstrate a one(1) year internship ‘General Practice’ program. Plus you must show evidence of practice as a non training grade registered General Practitioner (GP) or Dentist for a minimum of two(2) years experience.
* You hold a current and valid license to practice as a registered Medical Practitioner (General Practice) in your home country without any conditions or limitations.
* You are proficient in reading and writing English (all examinations conducted in English) 


4. Steps for getting License-

a) Medical Exam
b) Viva
c) Interview

You have to pass all to get the license. (some timeline restrictions are there)

5 Exemptions :

•	UAE and GCC National physicians are exempted from G.P. exam provided they are graduates from any recognized faculty of medicine whether in their original countries or abroad and have license to practice in their country.
•	Physicians who passed (USMLE) exam in its three parts are exempted from the G.P. oral and written exam; However they must sit for an interview.
•	Physicians who passed (USMLE) exam in its first and second parts are exempted from G.P. written exam only; However they must sit for an interview and an Oral exam.
•	Physicians who passed (PLAB) exam in its first and second parts are exempted from G.P. written exam; However they must sit for an interview.
•	Physicians who have profession licenses to practice from USA, Canada, Australia, New Zeeland, and European Union states are exempted from G.P. written exam; However they must sit for an interview.
•	English language proficiency (written and spoken) is a must. 


Best of Luck !


----------



## doctorh2000 (May 14, 2009)

Sumair said:


> I will try to summarize the procedures and options :
> 
> You can apply for the license though
> 
> ...


Dear, Friend
I appreciate well those valuable infos

But I am a specialist in internal medicine and I have an offer job in Dubai, I need to know what is the assement interview and what happen as for my knowledge the specialist don't need to pass a written exam only assesment interview
.I don't know what they say in that interview
Is it just discussion or direct questions?
Should I revise some of my books?
Frankly what happen in this interview???
Can you help me urgently?
Many thanks……


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratz!

Waiver of written exams depends on your prior education.

As you have job offer , so your employer will arrange all license requirements.

Normally assessment interview will be taken in any affiliated hospital and a team of three or some time one will form a panel.

On date of your interview you will go there , provide your papers and they will call you in an interview room.

After brief intro panel will ask you various questions related to your area of specialization. It will finish in 30 minutes.

You will have your identification number through which you can access your interview result online.


Its better to revise some of the books.

Best of LucK!



doctorh2000 said:


> Dear, Friend
> I appreciate well those valuable infos
> 
> But I am a specialist in internal medicine and I have an offer job in Dubai, I need to know what is the assement interview and what happen as for my knowledge the specialist don't need to pass a written exam only assesment interview
> ...


----------



## doctorh2000 (May 14, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Congratz!
> 
> Waiver of written exams depends on your prior education.
> 
> ...


thank you Sir,

you give me what i need to know

thanks again


----------

